# R34 gtr breaking parts



## Julien.s (Nov 4, 2016)

Hello All,

Do you know someone who sell a r34 gtr for parts? I need lots of small parts that I have trouble finding, even new ones. I will avoid posting an ad for each piece I need, so if you know someone don't hesitate to give me their contact. here is some example of parts I am looking for:


fuel pump controller with his bracket
power steering reservoir with his bracket
breather tube for the gearbox
washer bottle bracket
PCM valve bracket
Etc.

thanks a lot for your help


----------



## michealkirwan (Aug 4, 2017)

Try garage d in the uk


----------



## Julien.s (Nov 4, 2016)

michealkirwan said:


> Try garage d in the uk


Thanks Micheal. I will send a message.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Washer bottle bracket is 10,000 yen. Still available


----------



## Julien.s (Nov 4, 2016)

matty32 said:


> Washer bottle bracket is 10,000 yen. Still available


Hi Matty,

You are right. I am pretty sure i can find in England all the parts i need and avoid to wait 2/4 month to have my parts. ( I will have my brake master cylinder in july, i ordered it in march.)


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Just use a japan supplier 

it’s normally within a week

I never Use U.K. suppliers


----------



## 33R RTG (Jun 1, 2021)

matty32 said:


> Just use a japan supplier
> 
> it’s normally within a week
> 
> I never Use U.K. suppliers


Could you give a contact for a reliable supplier and importer ? Thanks


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

TRUST KIKAKU Online Shop


Trust Kikaku provides great quality performance JDM parts including Nismo, GReddy, Defi, Tomei, Cusco, Midori Seibi Center, HKS and other JDM brands.




trust-kikaku.myshopify.com


----------

